# what size cooler should I buy?



## beetle (Mar 14, 2012)

I am fairly new to rafting. I have a 14 footer with a new fishing frame. Looking to do mostly day trips with some weekends and then the occassional week long float trip. I have a few smaller shitty coolers that are fine for day trips, but I am looking at the nice coolers like Yeti and others for something that can hold a weeks worth of food/beer. Any suggestions out there fellows?


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

Probably a 120 qt Yeti since you mentioned that one is the biggest cooler you can fit between the tubes. It's a great cooler and you should be able to fit a weeks worth of food in it. Measure the space between the tubes in your boat first to make sure the cooler fits.



beetle said:


> I am fairly new to rafting. I have a 14 footer with a new fishing frame. Looking to do mostly day trips with some weekends and then the occassional week long float trip. I have a few smaller shitty coolers that are fine for day trips, but I am looking at the nice coolers like Yeti and others for something that can hold a weeks worth of food/beer. Any suggestions out there fellows?


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

Probably the same size drysuit you should buy. Whatever fits. A canyon cooler 120qt has way different dimensions than a yeti 120... Is this cooler going under a flip chair?

Measure the bay you want to put it in, and go from there.


----------



## gwsdemo (May 5, 2009)

I just went through the same dilemma and ended up with a yeti 110. Good all around size. Managable for day trips, big enough for long ones... Just my $.02


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I usually run a 105 but I have a 150 that fits. It seems like overkill for most of my trips but I have used it a time or two.


----------



## beetle (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks for the feedback. Yeti coolers are super expensive. I could save 100 bucks at least on something like a Down Under. I think the Canyon Coolers a little cheaper as well. Any thoughts on the ability of the coolers to hold ice versus the high and mighty Yetis?


----------



## sea hag (Mar 24, 2006)

Why oh why would you spend so much money on a cooler that would hold ice for 15+ days when you are doing at most 7 days. Buy the biggest cooler that will fit, make sure it is white, the lid is insulated, and don't stress about it. Wally mart coolers will work just fine for 5-7 day trips, and you have more benjamins in your pocket to buy tecate and limes.


----------



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

*Canyon Coolers*

Canyon Coolers are super durable, and repairable and should be with you well into your walker years. If you accidentally break them they can be welded with a hot knife(best) or blow torch. I like them because they are built with plastic runners on the bottom so we can slide our 200lbs Canyon Coolers around the warehouse for years. Also, the cooler has phenomenal ice retention.

If you cooler is your seat? Height of the cooler should be a major factor to think about in addition to width. For a 14 foot boat I wouldn't get a cooler taller than 18 inches if I intended to use it as a rowing seat. A perfect cooler would go tube to tube and have friendly flush plugs(or no side plugs) that don't dig into your tube(future hole. Canyon Cooler plugs are easy to adapt with a small hand saw if you find one that goes tube to tube. The next best thing leaves enough space for a water jug(next to the cooler) that gives you a stiff thwart like function and easy access for water In your height determination don't forget a cooler cover. If you are relying on a paco pad this may sit you up higher than you thought.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't buy a cooler that holds a six pac if you want to bring 12 beers...


----------

